# Dead Nuts Accurate Squares



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been daring myself to pull the trigger on one of those. My birthday is coming up and my dawg knows how to order off the internet. I think I need to let him know what I want.

Thanks for posting


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

You can't beat the price of simple engineering squares for accuracy (esp. the PEC "seconds" on Ebay). You can also get a set of three for next to nothing and get something that is dead accurate or very close.

The WPs have a slew of built in features that can be extremely useful however and I certainly would not complain if I had a few to use 8^)
My only problem is they sure be purdy and I tend to protect and rarely use items of this caliber.

Heck Petey, you deserve it!. Tell Fido to go fetch!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Buy once and cry once I guess.

I certainly use mine. I was making a huge new crosscut sled this weekend and the 2616 was just the ticket.

Best


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Absolutely essential for some of us particularly retentive woodworkers. I have multiple squares, but am confident of none of them when it absolutely positively really matters…the reason of course being…rough handling in a cluttered shop. Since my proclivity for knocking things off the workbench is likely to stay unchanged, I suspect I'll pass…if only to save myself the agony of damaging perfection. ; )

Thanks for the review though!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

So many questions:

Why are the nuts dead?

Did you kill the nuts with square?

Why use nuts on a precision square?

FWIW - If you have hopes of being a father in future, it is easier with live nuts.

Cheers…..


----------

